
Ask HN: How to author a RSS feed for broadcatching educational videos? - jsilence
At our university we are going to be forced by the current Covid-19 situation to produce and distribute at least a part of the lessons in video&#x2F;webinar form.<p>University IT has been planning to implement a video server before Covid-19, but these processes require careful planning and it is as of now unclear whether a solution will be implemented and usable when the upcoming semester starts.<p>As an intermediate solution I thought we might offer our content as bittorrent RSS feeds. This way the students would receive fresh lessons all at the same time, reducing storage and bandwidth strain on our side.<p>Searching for a usable solution yielded that a lot of bittorrent clients are capable of subscribing to a torrent RSS feed (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;BitTorrent#RSS_feeds), but I have not found an explanation on how to generate this kind of RSS feed. Documentation is completely about the client side.<p>Could someone explain how to generate&#x2F;author such a feed or give me a pointer into the right direction?<p>Any help would be reatly appreciated! Thanks!
======
jones1618
Create a web page w/ your links and then use one of these services to convert
it into an RSS feed:

* [http://fetchrss.com/](http://fetchrss.com/) * [https://rss.app/rss-feed/webpage-to-rss](https://rss.app/rss-feed/webpage-to-rss) * [https://feed43.com/](https://feed43.com/)

Or, create it manually:

* [https://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-RSS-Feed](https://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-RSS-Feed)

------
timqian
if you write js, you can generate RSS file by using packages like
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/feed](https://www.npmjs.com/package/feed)

